# Hong´s Index



## Hakone (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hong´s Index for assessment of cypripedium alba Form (copyright)*

1/- Staminodes : without red pigmentation = 20 P.
2/- Labellum : without red pigmentation = 20 P.
3/- dorsal sepal : without red pigmentation = 20 P.
4/- Petal : without red pigmentation = 20 P.
5/- lateral sepal : without red pigmentation = 20 P.

to summarize = 100 P. = plants with albinism genes

*My definition for Alba forms:* a plant whose flowers can be green, yellow or white , or a combination all three , but devoid of any red pigmentation.




*Example:*

Cypripedium reginae


1/- Staminodes : without red pigmentation = 20 P.
2/- Labellum : without red pigmentation = 20 P.
3/- dorsal sepal : without red pigmentation = 20 P.
4/- Petal : without red pigmentation = 20 P.
5/- lateral sepal : without red pigmentation = 20 P.

to summarize = 100 P. ----------> cypripedium reginae album


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear Hakone!
Your attempt to define an alba form is a respectable and acceptable effort.
I only would like to help to do that:
I think we need to make a new definition: albino.
Albino is the specimen who has no any avability for making any pigment ( as you described)
Alba: who has albino flower but other parts have any pigmentation.
Albescens seu semi alba: flower has absolutely depigmented part (or parts) but has one or more parts has any pigmentation.
Pale form: all of flower parts has any red pigmentetion, but significantly less then normal.
Aureum: none of plant or flower has red pigmentation, but flower or any part has yellow pigmentation.

Eg: a negro man who has white penis (as "flower" called alba, but not albino).


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 13, 2012)

Your index is wrong because it does not exclude yellow pigmentation.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 13, 2012)

Otherwise I think it needs to define a new term: subspecies:
same morphological signs but any little change in rates or colouration, geological appearance is near to each other. Eg: anitum/adductum. I think anitum is not valid species but ssp.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 13, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> Dear Hakone!
> Your attempt to define an alba form is a respectable and acceptable effort.
> I only would like to help to do that:
> I think we need to make a new definition: albino.
> ...



It is important to note the distinction between the *alba* forms and *albinos*.

*Albinos :* an albino in plants is completely lacking green chlorophyll pigment (analogous human: absence or defect of tyrosinase )

Eg: a negro man who has white penis . For me neither albino nor alba.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think so: plants what have no chlorophylle at all are saprophyte or unavaible for life.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 13, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> Otherwise I think it needs to define a new term: subspecies:
> same morphological signs but any little change in rates or colouration, geological appearance is near to each other. Eg: anitum/adductum. I think anitum is not valid species but ssp.




Are there *geographical* differente colouration alba form ?


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 13, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Are there *geographical* differente colouration alba form ?


Nooo, alba, albino or any colour formation lives at the same place in the same population ( eg. micranthum forms). But ssp. lives in a well determinated area isolated from basic specie (eg. anitum), the basic specie.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 13, 2012)

adductum /anitum : anitum is colored dark as adductum


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 13, 2012)

But lives in separated area, so I think it is a ssp.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 13, 2012)

maybe they grow together historical in a region


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> Eg: a negro man who has white penis (as "flower" called alba, but not albino).



_"Oh no he didn't!!" _


----------



## Paul Mc (Nov 13, 2012)

ROFL!!! I know, right?!! I'm trying to absorb this information and that's all I can focus on!!!! I'm doing double takes every time that comes up!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 13, 2012)

Who hell is Hong? Is he the one with alba penis? LOL


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 14, 2012)

NYEric said:


> _"Oh no he didn't!!" _


I wrote this idiot example because the sexual organ of orchid is the flower.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2012)

The color of the genitalia does not matter. The gene (albinism) plays the cardinal role. A white genital brings out no white children.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> I wrote this idiot example because the sexual organ of orchid is the flower.



the paphiopedilum sexual organs are :

- Anther
- Stigma

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=paphi...r:3,s:300,i:13&tx=140&ty=103&biw=1280&bih=927


----------

